# Beginner Engine



## jbertino (Feb 17, 2011)

I have garden railroad that is powered by DC. I model in scale 1/29. I am thinking of getting into live steam. What would be a good engine for a beginner. I was thinking about the Aristo-Craft 0-4-0 and the Accurcraft Ruby. Which one would be a better choice?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are willing to make a serious commitment, I recommend the Roundhouse Billy kit. You can buy and build it in three stages, the chasis, boiler and housing. Building it requires no special tools and when finished, you will be glad you did because it will run like a dream, perform well with insulated wheels on an electric track, and you will know the ins and outs of live steam. Several dealers in the states can get the kits for you. See this site for details.
http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Since you're already into 1:29th consider one of AML's engines.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an AML 0-4-0 docksider and it runs great, would not be hard for a beginer to start with. 

Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I model in scale 1/29 
While the Roundhouse loco is a great product, it won't fit with 1/29th standard gauge equipment.

I'm with Jeremiah. The AML USRA 0-6-0 gets great reviews, and is sometimes offered for less than $1K. They also have the 2 0-4-0s: B&O dockside tank and the new switcher.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

AML also has a new B&O 0-4-0 with slope-back tender based on their Docksider loco chassis and running gear. (The prototype was also converted from the Docksider saddletanker.) 

Steve Shyvers


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ruby is a nice running engine for sure, But it is not 1:29, more like 1:20.3. Ruby's modify and kitbash nicely into a variety of engines. You can "tinker" with them from a mechanical standpoint as well. If you are flexible on scale, it's a great choice.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Also the AML K4s 4-6-2 coming out soon.


----------



## jbertino (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for replying to my questions. I forgot to mention one thing. I have a small back yard so I could only us 4' curves so the engine has to be able to run on that. That is why I was looking at the 2 engines I mentioned.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

The 4-6-2 k4 has blind center drivers, so it could handle the 4ft radius I am told. Garden Railway's review had it running on a 4FT radius track., though it would not look as good with that tight a curve. The 0-6-0 switcher also has blind drivers if I am not mistaken. So, you'd have a good runner which could handle the tight radius. I am taking it that you mean 4 FT radius and not 4FT diameter which would leave you at a 2 FT radius curve, which may be too tight.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeremiah - you're right about the blind centre driver, but according to the maker's blurb, it WILL run on four foot diameter track - prolly because of the blind driver. It's a fine-looking loco too - easy to repaint to SP&S, no doubt. 

...and Pete - if you can point me at a dealer who is selling one for under a thousand bucks, please PM me with the address! 

Best to all - 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just Google "ams USRA loco" . Here's one result (which is where I linked the photo): 

USRA 0-6-0 Live Steam Switcher Union Pacific #4753 
List Price: $1,699.00 
Your Price: $939.89 
You Save: $759.11 (45 %) 

http://rldhobbies.com/amlg731-05.aspx


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Great!! Many thanks - there are going to be two birthdays in our little mud hut at the beginning of next month...that HAS to be a bargain. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall they were down below $900 at one point...


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, the AML 0-6-0 is a great engine and a killer deal right now. I bought it for $900 (show special I think) plus tax and shipping from Electric & Steam Modelworks. Here's a video of my 0-6-0 (also includes some big steamers that aren't mine): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMSL_09nhV0 You could buy something else, like the B&O 0-4-0 which is a cute little engine, but nothing else is as good of a deal as the 0-6-0.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

- Ben - , that is a great video you posted there with LOTS of interest for the live-steamer. Your switcher looks to me like a great performer, too, one that can go slowly as well as develop an unhealthy level of velocity [harrumph]. I have a great love of the war-babies, and seeing that GS-4 in black really got my interest. I've never seen one only the 'half-Daylight' scheme, and it looks really fine. A lot of the detail that is usually not seen behind the running boards pops right out at you on that version. 

The portable track is also one of the best I've seen anywhere, and running on it with such an appreciative audience must have been a real hoot.

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Walter (Mar 2, 2011)

I just purchased a 0-6-0 and am waiting for it to get here. Glad to see it gets good reviews. This is my first live steamer, I got impatient while I'm scratch building one. I'll let you guys know how it goes for a beginner. I did get it for under 1000$ so I'm happy with that!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Walter on 02 Mar 2011 07:50 AM 
I just purchased a 0-6-0 and am waiting for it to get here. Glad to see it gets good reviews. This is my first live steamer, I got impatient while I'm scratch building one. I'll let you guys know how it goes for a beginner. I did get it for under 1000$ so I'm happy with that! 
That's great news. Please post some pic's when you can. 

Us scratchbuilders would like to see your project as well.

Bob


----------

